# LUA string aufteilen und in array speichern



## fightor (22. Mai 2006)

Hi,

weiß vlt jmd ob es eine funktion gibt die einen string zb "test-TEST"
aufteilt in dem fall soll dann zb test und TEST in ein array(bzw table) gespeichert werden aber ohne den bindestrich ?


zweites beispiel:

vorher

String = "Befehl1:Befehl2"

nacher
array[1] == Befehl1
array[2] == Befehl2

diesmal halt am doppelpunkt aufteilen

mfg


----------

